# kalzium fails with DEPRECATED: Superseded by GCC 4.5, only kept for the sake of cad/s



## FreeMWP (Oct 20, 2011)

When trying to build KDE4, science/kalzium fails with:


```
DEPRECATED: Superseded by GCC 4.5, only kept for the sake of cad/salome
```

Removing DEPRECATED in the Makefile of gcc44 seems to work, but I don't think this is the right fix for this.


----------



## avilla@ (Oct 21, 2011)

http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-freebsd/2011-October/011891.html


----------

